# Don't be jewdy choppin anyone who dun deserve it!



## Makalakumu (Oct 14, 2008)

Dun be choppin yo kids yo dog o anyone who dun deserve it!

OMG!!!


----------



## dart68 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, that was so bad I couldn't finish watching it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 15, 2008)

Gee... Wonder Woman got fat.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 15, 2008)

umm....

aaaa.....

I just don't know.....

never mind.....


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 15, 2008)

Meth is a terrible, terrible drug. He's on Jerry Springer.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 15, 2008)

:lfao:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 15, 2008)

You totally have no idea how badly I needed that laugh

Off to practice my judey choppin.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 15, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> You totally have no idea how badly I needed that laugh
> 
> Off to practice my judey choppin.


 That guy HAD to have gone to the Austin Powers school of Judo .... "JUDO CHOP!" But being da rednek dat he iz ah reckon its da bes' he kin dew wif da whey he talk.


----------



## exile (Oct 15, 2008)

That was.... that was... um... it was....   [someone help me here, please!!]


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 16, 2008)

........"Interesting"?


----------



## exile (Oct 16, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> ........"Interesting"?



Yah, that works! :erg: :erg: :erg:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 16, 2008)

exile said:


> That was.... that was... um... it was.... [someone help me here, please!!]


 


Andy Moynihan said:


> ........"Interesting"?



I'd go with different... or possibly painful&#8230; but interesting works too


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG!  The Springer episode.  One has to wonder if this dude is real.  I hope not.  For the sake of humanity, I hope not.


----------



## exile (Oct 16, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> OMG!  The Springer episode.  One has to wonder if this dude is real.  I hope not.  For the sake of humanity, I hope not.



Yeah, it's so bizarre, demented, outlandish&#8212;I mean, interesting &#8212;that you have to wonder if it's not a clever persona demo by some talented actor taking the 'Borat' idea in a new direction (or dimension, more likely&#8212;definitely not the usual 3 we have on planet Earth).


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 16, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a "Judo Chop" outside of pop media?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 16, 2008)

Not sure but I am pretty sure that there is no such thing as a jewdy chop


----------



## elder999 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> Is there such a thing as a "Judo Chop" outside of pop media?


 
Here's my favorite "judo chop." :lfao:





 

(Of course, I'm really dating myself here....)


----------



## kaizasosei (Oct 16, 2008)

just watched the hillbilly on jerry springer.  hillarious!  that guy is awesome!

y'all here watch and learn now!


----------



## foggymorning162 (Oct 16, 2008)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 16, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> Is there such a thing as a "Judo Chop" outside of pop media?


 

Not in the competition form of Judo anyway, though Atemi does get discussed nearer the brown/black belt levels and in some of the older kata there are self defense applications over and above just the "traditional" competition throws.

But don't look to see 'em on the mat at a contest.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 16, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Not in the competition form of Judo anyway, though Atemi does get discussed nearer the brown/black belt levels and in some of the older kata there are self defense applications over and above just the "traditional" competition throws.
> 
> But don't look to see 'em on the mat at a contest.


 

It used to be legal to apply knife hands to the forearms of an opponent trying to grip you....don't know if the rule was changed, or if it simply fell out of disuse with the "enforcement of positive _kumi kata_" (as if....)


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 16, 2008)

:lol:  Am I miswatching this?  He is just having a laugh, isn't he?  

I grinned like a cat all the way through, laughing *with* him at his portrayal of a mythical 'Hillbilly' utterly failing to grasp what he was talking about.  Classic pathos, I thought.

Please don't tell me I was wrong?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 16, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol:  Am I miswatching this?  He is just having a laugh, isn't he?
> 
> I grinned like a cat all the way through, laughing *with* him at his portrayal of a mythical 'Hillbilly' utterly failing to grasp what he was talking about.  Classic pathos, I thought.
> 
> Please don't tell me I was wrong?


Naw man, he's a dooin Hillbilly Fu and iz a master at it, though he be kinda cerfull usin' da wurd Master around dem blak folk don't cha unnerstand.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 16, 2008)

ROFLKLITA, especially at your last, good sir .


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 16, 2008)

I loved the cape.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 16, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I loved the cape.


 *DATS* whut made it aw-thin-tic...rite dar.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 16, 2008)

I wanna have real "ninjee whompin' action" too. 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## foggymorning162 (Oct 23, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> I wanna have real "ninjee whompin' action" too.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 
Just don't be ninjee'n your kids or ninjee'n your dog


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 23, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol: Am I miswatching this? He is just having a laugh, isn't he?
> 
> I grinned like a cat all the way through, laughing *with* him at his portrayal of a mythical 'Hillbilly' utterly failing to grasp what he was talking about. Classic pathos, I thought.
> 
> Please don't tell me I was wrong?


 
I think that it's a really safe bet that he's joking around when he appears on the Jerry Springer show...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> I think that it's a really safe bet that he's joking around when he appears on the Jerry Springer show...


Not when he's offerin a gua-ran-tee wif it. Love that one line... 
"whut yew pay these here fellas you kin jest giv it to me!"


----------

